# Linden Honey!



## [email protected] (May 12, 2010)

Gotta love linden honey. Here in CT, we would love to get any honey flow this spring!


----------



## jmgi (Jan 15, 2009)

I just went out to look at our linden trees and they are about a week at most away from blooming, the honey flow really picks up steam when they are blooming around here. John


----------



## Keth Comollo (Nov 4, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> Gotta love linden honey. Here in CT, we would love to get any honey flow this spring!


Is it really that bad down there Adam? Here we are doing well. Bees are packing honey supers full very quickly. We get a day of rain but three days of sunshine that the bees go crazy foraging. So odd that we are so close to each other and having different years.


----------



## [email protected] (May 12, 2010)

Keith, Yes it just stinks. The bees were all set for Locust and then it just didn't blossom. Some locations have sumac, but around my locations, it has been replaced by autumn olive, which got rained out in May! It may come down to the fall flow and purple loosestrife where it still lives.


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

Alex Wild said:


> I love the color of the Linden honey that just came in from our backyard hives, so I took a photo comparing it to the late summer wildflower harvest:
> 
> View attachment 2210
> 
> ...


Fantastic - it does not grow here but my name means " corner of the Linden" so I have a close connection - max Lindegger


----------

